# Would you ever get married?



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

No, I don't see the point.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes, but not legally. I'd like to have a nice ceremony of some sort, but that's it. I wouldn't like anything too formal and certainly nothing religious.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah of course.


----------



## seliph (Sep 7, 2016)

If my partner wanted to and we had the money, sure.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes I'm so excited for my wedding it's going to be amazing


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 7, 2016)

If I found someone that I loved enough and we both wanted to, then sure. Although, weddings are more like a free day out for other people to enjoy. You have to spend so much money and stress out so much by planning things and arranging venues, whilst everyone else just gets to enjoy it all. If someone could just sort all that out for me then definitely would do it.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah, I'd like to....although I'd prefer it to be a more private one and less formal. I can't imagine being a bride and having everyone watching you and taking photos ;___; and then the speeches eeee 
Wouldn't want anything like that, traditional I mean.


----------



## ams (Sep 7, 2016)

Absolutely! I probably won't have a wedding though since I'm really cheap and introverted.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 7, 2016)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 7, 2016)

Not in the next 5 years, but once - why not? If I get proposed to, that is.


----------



## boujee (Sep 7, 2016)

Until I found that someone that makes life worth living and is able to deal with me? Hell yes. Making a day for relationship and all the time invested into it seems extravagant to me~


----------



## xara (Sep 7, 2016)

if i actually find someone who loves me and respects me, then yeah i'll go with that


but for now, marriage really isnt a priority


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2016)

It's a personal goal of mine, yes, but I don't know when. My mom didn't get married until she was 34, after all.


----------



## Crash (Sep 7, 2016)

if it's with the right person, yes


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Sep 7, 2016)

if i can find anyone that would actually wanna be with me amirite


----------



## Romaki (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes, but only for legal reasons. Not interested in a big ceremony or anything religious.


----------



## Licorice (Sep 7, 2016)

I'd rather die.


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

Licorice said:


> I'd rather die.



Oh....Licorice? Do you need to sleep? Maybe? You OK?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 7, 2016)

Hell yes


----------



## Licorice (Sep 7, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Oh....Licorice? Do you need to sleep? Maybe? You OK?



I'm actually in a really good mood and playing acgc for the first time in months lol also have leftover pizza


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

Licorice said:


> I'm actually in a really good mood and playing acgc for the first time in months lol also have leftover pizza



Okay, just checking. Lmao.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 7, 2016)

Unless he's a really great and loving person, probably not. It could change, though!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2016)

As of now, I don't see myself doing it.


----------



## reririx (Sep 7, 2016)

One day in the future for sure. I am a bit of a romantic so marriage is on my list but it isn't a priority. I am a university student right now and I want to focus on graduating and finding a job and *maybe* go onto my masters.

Money is a huge thing too because if you want to get married, you most likely will have to spend some amount. For me, I would love a small wedding ceremony with family and friends. That of course causes quite a bit (venue, catering, decorations, dress, etc)... so graduating and finding a full time (and stable) job comes first for me. ^^

My boyfriend also agrees. If we are to get married in the future we both would like to have the money set aside for a wedding. We don't want to add onto our debt (school debt).

At the end of the day, yes, marriage is something I want a lot and I'm trying to remain as realistic as possible too. c: School + money aside first before marriage~


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 7, 2016)

yea if i find someone i wanna marry

id even marry a friend for tax benefits. i want to raise a child, but not necessarily with a romantic partner, so i would marry platonically in that case, as well.


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 7, 2016)

I think I'm a lot more cautious about the idea than some people, I'd have to be with the person for long enough that we'd probably be common law, but yes.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm not sure, because I don't think I will ever be able to find someone I'd want to make that kind of commitment to. But if I ever find someone that I like enough, then sure... I guess.

but honestly I don't think it's in the cards for me.


----------



## Kaiserin (Sep 7, 2016)

Engaged to my boyfriend of 2 years and 6 months! So yes, I would and am getting married c:


----------



## reririx (Sep 7, 2016)

Kaiserin said:


> Engaged to my boyfriend of 2 years and 6 months! So yes, I would and am getting married c:



Congratulations <333


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2016)

no idk if i even like people romantically


----------



## Acnlmayorboss (Sep 7, 2016)

already married! n i love it


----------



## Chicha (Sep 7, 2016)

At some point, yes. I'd like to set aside funds for it. I wouldn't spend a crazy amount over it, I'd want a small and modest wedding honestly. It seems like a bit much to spend a huge amount over a one day occasion. I'd rather place that money towards a house or a destination honeymoon than a party but that's just me. ^^;


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 7, 2016)

i'd love to get married someday


----------



## Elov (Sep 7, 2016)

I would like to get married sometime within the next 4 years hopefully. As for the actual wedding I'd probably spend 1-2k max, and most likely have less than 20 people in total attending. Considering where I live 1-2k is easily do-able.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2016)

Usually I'd say no, but I'm not sure, my decision might change in the future. But I'm not interested in getting married right now.


----------



## riummi (Sep 7, 2016)

I'd like to but I wouldn't mind if I didn't either


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 8, 2016)

Not really since I'm not really interested in weddings or being the bride.
Plus I don't really have anyone special in my life (and prolly never will but I don't mind)


----------



## Cailey (Sep 8, 2016)

yes.


----------



## glow (Sep 8, 2016)

its weird to date someone u would actually marry and to be approaching the time in ur life where like getting married is a thing

its ****in weird man


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 8, 2016)

Eventually, probably not in the near future.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 8, 2016)

I put yes


Not for at least double my age now though.


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm never getting married because I will not participate in human rituals. As a mermaid it would feel wrong and out of place.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2016)

Definitely.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 8, 2016)

no because i Rly Dont want tht. i dont want close romantic relationships .,,..... no thx


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

well maybe if it was a smaller ceremony in private or just close people we both feel comfortable around i guess. i hate those big social parties with everyone and the awk speeches.. i don't think my past is anything laughable.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 8, 2016)

I really really don't think I would.
I've seen so many people get married only to be really screwed over by their partner. The most recent was a work colleague who had only been married about 8 months. She was pregnant, which was planned, she had been with him since they were kids and she's late 20's now. Anyway, one day he woke up and just said I don't love you anymore. And that was that. End of marriage and relationship. Makes me wonder if you can ever really know and trust somebody.
Getting married just makes things so much more difficult to separate if you find out they're not who you thought


----------



## tumut (Sep 8, 2016)

Sure but I don't want a wedding


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 8, 2016)

Hulaette said:


> I'm never getting married because I will not participate in human rituals. As a mermaid it would feel wrong and out of place.



Do you not have mermarriage?

A mermaid wedding would be cool though in all seriousness.


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 8, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Do you not have mermarriage?
> 
> A mermaid wedding would be cool though in all seriousness.



Maybe oneday I will find the Merman that I love and engage in a mating ritual with him or a ceremony underwater of some kind.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2016)

Hulaette said:


> Maybe oneday I will find the Merman that I love and engage in a mating ritual with him or a ceremony underwater of some kind.



Well shouldn't mermaids like release eggs in the water? I doubt there's any mating lol. It'd be nice to see though


----------



## Soot Sprite (Sep 8, 2016)

I'd like to be someday. I think I would have to be with the person for a very long time though, and live with them for several years before. I would hate to marry someone and then get divorced.


----------



## wassop (Sep 8, 2016)

i don't think i would ever feel comfortable with one . i don't like the idea of expressing emotions in front of a bunch of people so if i had one it would be tiny , and getting it legally on paper complicates things as well so i probably wouldn't do that unless it's super important for the other person for some reason i guess


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm already married so I chose yes.


----------



## Sunday_Rose (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes, I'm a bit traditonal. I wanna get married and have kids. I get the contract doesn't MAKE a marriage meaningful, love does but it just makes legal things so much easier and idk I think it's nice to like legally be joined together <3


----------



## vel (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes, weddings are the best thing ever. Although it's expensive, I really enjoy attending weddings and seeing the bride and groom, always imagining one day I'll marry someone I actually love.


----------



## Rizies (Sep 8, 2016)

I CAN'T WAIT for my Wedding.  I am on countdown mode.

One of my mother's bedrooms is covered with my wedding stuff....


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 9, 2016)

Rizies said:


> I CAN'T WAIT for my Wedding.  I am on countdown mode.
> 
> One of my mother's bedrooms is covered with my wedding stuff....



Ahh, so you're getting married soon??


----------



## Rizies (Sep 9, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Ahh, so you're getting married soon??



Yup, October 15th!!  I'm super excited, mostly to be done all the planning.


----------



## Leen (Sep 9, 2016)

Yup! Currently engaged ^-^


----------



## namiieco (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't see the point either


----------



## reririx (Sep 9, 2016)

Omg people are engaged and/or getting married soon ㅜㅜ Congratulations guys!


----------



## Corrie (Sep 9, 2016)

I do! Just a small one and nothing too serious. I just wanna have a great time on the beach in my wedding dress. C:


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 9, 2016)

not really. it's not something i'm really against, it just seems unnecessary to me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 10, 2016)

Yep, probably not something super awesome, because _*money*_ but, it would be nice to get married to my boyfriend someday.

If I had the means you bet your butt I'd have an amazing goth wedding, and it'd be epic, but I don't think I'll ever have the fund for something like that.


----------



## Katattacc (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes of course if I find the right one


----------



## Franny (Sep 10, 2016)

sure but the wedding is gonna be small and its gonna be mostly food


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes, this probably sounds un-manly but it's my dream haha. Nothing fancy though


----------



## chaicow (Sep 10, 2016)

I probably would want to get married in the future. I'm 15 so I probably won't get married for a while.


----------



## N e s s (Sep 10, 2016)

If I love someone enough to marry them, then yes I will get married.


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 10, 2016)

I would if I was with the right person, it's hard to tell now but probably.


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 9, 2016)

Probably ^.^


----------



## ibelleS (Oct 9, 2016)

I voted other

It's a possibility 
I don't wanna have a ceremony with extended family and excessive spending and whatnot, though


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 9, 2016)

I'd love to, someday. It wouldn't be a fancy wedding, just do it however and not stress over the money. Just rent some ~cheap~ place and hold it there not being formal n shizz


----------



## mintellect (Oct 9, 2016)

Very likely no.
I feel like a husband would just be another thing to take care of and spend money on.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 9, 2016)

most likely no, i'll probs just try to use him to further my own agenda so i'll hold off on that (for his own good)


----------



## N a t (Oct 9, 2016)

Apparently I voted already, and didn't remember what I chose lol. I'd LIKE to get married, but I think it'll be hard for me, since I have a very difficult time finding anyone to even date.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 10, 2016)

idk really i guess so, but then again 90% of that is based on family pressure lmao


----------



## ZoeNeko (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes, I'm already married :3


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

Getting married is one of the goals I want most in life, so yes!

It sounds stupid, but I've just always wanted a stable relationship for life. Not until I'm older though.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 10, 2016)

Meh. I have nothing inherently against getting married, but I don't really see the point. Weddings are stupidly expensive and I don't enjoy attending them, so I won't enjoy having my own. If I were to get married I would probably just elope at the courthouse. However, since 50% of marriages end in divorce (and divorce is stupidly complicated and expensive), I think I would be fine with being in a committed relationship, but never getting married. 

Or being a crazy old cat lady. That seems to be what I am working toward right now and it works for me! ^o^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2016)

Eh, not quite sure really on my thoughts on marriage atm  I think I'm leaning more to the "not wanting to get married" side more though.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

well yea if i ever find a guy that i think is 100% perfect for me, and i'd be perfectly fine living with him for the rest of my life


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 10, 2016)

yeah!! i'd probably just want to get married at town hall or something though, not big on fancy ceremonies


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes, not sure how my partner feels about it tho


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 11, 2016)

I've just never seen the importance of it. I guess it can protect you financially if you have kids and a house together. But I wouldn't ever have joint bank accounts or share deeds to a house. I'm a very lone person and I don't really believe in marriage...just because of how I've seen it go wrong so many times. Even couples who were together years, they get married and things just change and they're divorced or split up a year later. Just have a very pessimistic view on it all


----------



## blackfeint (Oct 11, 2016)

i'm a strong "maybe".. i'm not too keen on the idea of marriage itself, but it'd have to be someone i really really like, and don't see us splitting any time soon.


----------



## Emi_C (Oct 11, 2016)

i only say yes because i guess i dont have any religion attached to it, it's just a status to say that i am with this person by law. also if i find the right person to stay with *forever* then like marriage wouldnt change anything anyway, it would just change legal stuff.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 11, 2016)

I chose other. I would like to have someone to live with/spend the rest of my life with, but I'd prefer it to be platonic (or a non-sexual romance I guess). If I end up with someone like that and they want to get married, that's perfectly fine, but if not that's fine too.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 12, 2016)

Back when I was a kid, yes. I thought getting married is all fun and games. But now, especially that I've seen a lot of single parents and broken families, I don't even think I would ever want to get married. I hate commitment and getting kids anyway and I'd rather raise a cat when I grow old.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 12, 2016)

Yes, I defintely want a man in my life but idk if i want a wedding or not, it's really up to "him."


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah definitely if I found the right man.


----------



## maekii (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Steelfang (Oct 12, 2016)

I used to not want to ever get married, because as a kid, I was surrounded by adults that never seemed to like being together, and none of their marriages ever lasted. But back in May, I celebrated my first anniversary. :') So, yeah, I would, and I did.


----------

